# 2004 WMAA World Conference ( Buffalo NY )



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 12, 2003)

I'm proud to announce the 3rd annual WMAA World Conference. The information is as follows:

*World Conference*
April 30 - May 2, 2004
Buffalo, New York

Instructors include:
Datu Tim Hartman
Guro Rick Manglinong
Dr. Jeffery Leader
More TBA

Contact: Datu Hartman
School: 716-675-0899
E-mail: wmarnis@wmarnis.com


There will be more information to follow.:asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2003)

Of course, I have to be!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm pleased to announce that Punong-Guro Myrlino P. Hufana will be teaching at the upcoming 2004 World Conference. For more information on PG Hufana, check the following link:
http://www.arnisador.com/arnis.asp

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2003)

Oh Great another Trip To NY to see old friends and to meet new ones.  :asian:

Sounds like a good list of instructors so far.


----------

